# Glory of the 80s - Hot Pink Shadow & Lips!



## littlepickle (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey guys, this is my second tutorial, I hope you like it. I was mucking around with my 88 palette today and came up with this like, so I scrubbed half off and made a tut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm using the Coastal Scents 88 Matte Palette for this look, so I'll give examples from that, but you can use any brand, as long as the colours are blendable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's the look we're going for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








1. First I've removed all my eye make up




2. Then I took my MAC Paint Pot in Rubenesque for my base and gently patted it all over the lid.




3. Take this pink:




And pat all over the lid, a wee bit above your crease.








4. Take your white:




And place under the brows as a highlight, blending into the top of the pink to soften it.
5. Next take this purple:




And cut the crease with it, blending well.




6. Take your darker purple




And deepen the crease. Blend over again with your lighter purple and add more of the pink to your lid if need be.








7. Add mascara and fake lashes - and liner if you like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Your eyes are done! Now for your cheeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



7. Take this pink




And use as a blush, blending out well.




Now for your lips...
8. Dab Lime Crime Lipstick in Centrifuchsia along your lips gently to create a stained look




9. Now dab Lime Lime Crime lipstick in Airborne Unicorn in the centre of your lips. Rub your lips together to blend, or use your fingers.




10. Top lips with an iridescent gloss, like Napoleon Perdis' DeVine Goddess gloss in Marilyn.





Done!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice! I love pink


----------



## Geraldine (Apr 4, 2010)

This is lovely. Thank you.


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (Apr 4, 2010)

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I always forget to use my 88 palette


----------



## downloadstone (Apr 11, 2010)

Adorable! Augh, this makes me wish I could wear pink without looking sickly.


----------



## Dominikanmorena (Apr 23, 2010)

i love the 80's!!!!!


----------



## CCab (Apr 27, 2010)

Love It!
Love This Pink!~
Thank You


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------

